# 100d vs 700d



## vishnov (Aug 26, 2016)

I am planning to buy a new DSLR and was torn down between 100d and 700d. 

I was planning for 100d with standard 18-55 mm stm lens for 33k from Amazon and later buy myself a tamron 70-300 mm lens to go with it. 
Or
I was planning for 700d with dual lens kit (the typical kit) from Amazon for 41k.

Which one to go for.. I have big hands, so will 100d's small size be of any issue?

Finally...which one do you recommend of the both? Please suggest..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2016)

there is something strange about 100d...it flopped like no other canon dslr ....i have not seen anyone ever discussing it...even in amazon .in where other dslr's have at least some user reviews..this one have 2 and that too one seems fake. Dont go for 100d...also its the smallest dslr, but you have big hands..so not useful for u


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 26, 2016)

I would recommend the 700D as well. The second lens is very good for its price and a great addition to the kit lens and Magic Lantern is well developed for the 700D. The 700D also has more cross type autofocus points.

 The 100D is a bit of an odd camera. It is very popular with a segment of users who specifically look for a very capable compact camera, but other users don't care much for it. I've heard some female photographers say that with a pancake lens it is small enough to fit into their purse/handbag and as such it can be a great choice for street photographers who prefer to be unobtrusive, which can be quite important in India but other than such a segment I don't see the appeal. More importantly, Canon haven't evolved the series and I suspect it was a stopgap model to counter users switching to mirrorless cameras for their compact size while Canon worked on a good mirrorless offering. The 100D does have a slightly better kit lens than the 700D (STM vs. non STM) but the lack of an articulating screen, wireless flash commander, and Magic Lantern still WIP after 3 years make the cons outweigh the pros.


----------

